# Enkei RPF1 wheel bolt size for MKIV R32?



## abd R32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Need help on bolt size for Enkei rpf1 will be mounting on 04 R32. Can I use stock bolt? I'm also running 5mm spacer n front and 15mm in rear. also what bolt size should I use? Thanks in advance.

Daren


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty sure Enkei wheels would use a cone seat bolt like almost all non OEM wheels. Length would likely be the same as stock (28mm shank) but you could call Tirerack (or anyone else who sells Enkeis) just to be sure. Just add the thickness of the spacer to whatever the standard bolt length would be, possibly 33 front, 43 rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The bolt (conical as mentioned) we recommend is 28mm of "useable length", so add to that as need be based on the spacer. IF possible, you should contact the manufacturer of the spacer and they can spec the correct bolt length for your application based on the part number off the spacer and your year and model of vehicle.


----------

